# EZ Pass Question-Need answer quickly!!



## cerralee (Feb 27, 2009)

I have an EZ pass transponder for my car.  We are leaving early tomorrow morning and as I was filling up the tank for the trip I found out that my headlight has gone out.  It is too late to get it changed and I was wondering if I could use my EZpass transponder on another vehicle that is not registered with NJ/PA/ ezpass.  I tried to look online but the information is currently unavailable.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 27, 2009)

It can be used.  My mother used hers on a trip in my sister's car.  I'm not sure if it's entirely "OK" but as long as the owner of the transponder has given permission to use it there shouldn't be an issue.  The only problem I see is if the transponder doesn't trigger the reader correctly, then the other car's owner will get a threatening letter for not paying a toll. 

My account is online so I can add cars to my account rather easily.  Perhaps you can do the same.

Sue


----------



## JudyH (Feb 27, 2009)

I switch cars with EZ Pass a lot.  Just be sure to hold the box in the correct position as you go thru the booth.


----------



## cerralee (Feb 27, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> It can be used.  My mother used hers on a trip in my sister's car.  I'm not sure if it's entirely "OK" but as long as the owner of the transponder has given permission to use it there shouldn't be an issue.  The only problem I see is if the transponder doesn't trigger the reader correctly, then the other car's owner will get a threatening letter for not paying a toll.
> 
> My account is online so I can add cars to my account rather easily.  Perhaps you can do the same.
> 
> Sue



I tried to go online to add the car but the site is unavailable.  There are not anyone on the phones either.  It doesn't look like they will be back up before we leave early in the AM.  I'll give it a try before I go.  Thanks


----------



## Flo (Feb 27, 2009)

When we rent a car, we take our EZ pass transponder with us and have never had a problem.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, you can do this. We've done it with rentals and loaners. Will you have a front-seat passenger? If so, it's easy to hold the EZ Pass up as you pass under the sensor. Just don't forget to do it!  

The only problem is if your EZ Pass is registered to, say, a sedan, and you use it for, say, a commercial truck. The truck's toll would be higher, and so that would look like you were trying to defraud the toll collection.


----------



## Gerie (Feb 28, 2009)

Just last week we were travelling in a car that wasn't registered on EZ Pass and there was no problem.  However, because the entire EZ Pass system was down, I couldn't contact them with my new Credit Card information.  Therefore, rather than have a problem, we decided to use cash for tolls on the trip home.  Going over the Goethels Bridge from NJ to Staten Island, we pulled up to the toll collector, who told us to move on, as the EZ Pass had registered.  The transponder was in it's little security bag tucked into the closed cd shelf in the dashboard.  I guess it doesn't really matter how you hold it up to the window....LOL.


----------



## nkldavy (Mar 1, 2009)

*In Some Vehicles ...*

... the EZ Pass has to be in a specific location or it can't be picked up.   Our Van was like this and they sent me a diagram on where to place it.

Uncle Davey


----------



## dougef (Mar 1, 2009)

Flo said:


> When we rent a car, we take our EZ pass transponder with us and have never had a problem.


  I do that too.  No problem.


----------



## RonB (Mar 1, 2009)

In VA. the only problem with using it in an unregistered car comes if the transponder is not read correctly. Each time you go through the toll booth, a photo is taken of your license plate. If your transponder is read, the photo is erased. If not read, then they try to match the license number to an account. If they are successful, a toll is charged, if not the vehicle could be subject to a fine.
The above info came from the EZ Pass office during a conversation I had with them when my transponder stopped working and I went through several toll booths in my wife's (unregistered) car.


----------



## Bigbird130 (Mar 1, 2009)

*EZ-Pass*

Just keep trying to get in touch with the EZ-Pass office and explain what you are doing so they know.
That way hopefully there won't be as much confusion when they see a unregistered car using your EZ-Pass


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 1, 2009)

RonB said:


> In VA. the only problem with using it in an unregistered car comes if the transponder is not read correctly. Each time you go through the toll booth, a photo is taken of your license plate. If your transponder is read, the photo is erased. If not read, then they try to match the license number to an account. If they are successful, a toll is charged, if not the vehicle could be subject to a fine.



I have had this problem in MA, but in no other states.  Once I got a warning letter for the first leg of a trip to Virginia.  I was able to send them a list of all the other tolls I paid that day and told them that their receiver was at fault.  They sent a letter saying that they were removing the warning and they charged my account.  In MA, you get one "free" warning and then there's a $50 fine.  And BTW, my car was registered.


----------

